# dt swiss hubs used in bontrager race x lite



## kreyszig666 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi 
I'm looking at a pair of bontrager race x lite wheels which are being sold as damaged due to rim wear. The hubs and spokes are apparently ok, the wheels still true etc, just lacking braking surface.
These wheels use a paired spoke pattern on the rims. My question is whether the hubs are drilled equidistantly and therefore easily used on another set of rims. 
Any other thoughts on the economics of buying this set primarily for the hubs would be most welcome. 
I think they are an 08 wheelset.
Cheers!


----------



## kreyszig666 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok well I bought the wheels anyway. Turns out the hubs are drilled for paired rims which makes sense now that I've done a bit more research.

My question now is whether anyone can suggest a suitable rim to replace the worn ones?


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*Race X Lites*

I had a pair (2007? the one's with black rims and DT240 hubs) that came with a bike I bought.. . I trashed the front in a crit (re-trued and demoted to a cyclocross front beater). Then, I noticed the rear rim started developing cracks at the spoke holes. I took it to a local trek dealer and had a new 2009 wheel (silver rim, white spokes, red nips).

Check the rear rim for cracks... it's a known issue.

FWIW - the thrashed from wheel has been bomber for a cross training wheel, save the hop from the crit crash and repair.

The 2009 rear wheel has been OK.... fairly stiff. I had it trued 1 time last year for free under warranty. It's now due for another true.


----------



## kreyszig666 (Jan 6, 2010)

cyclevt said:


> I had a pair (2007? the one's with black rims and DT240 hubs) that came with a bike I bought.. . I trashed the front in a crit (re-trued and demoted to a cyclocross front beater). Then, I noticed the rear rim started developing cracks at the spoke holes. I took it to a local trek dealer and had a new 2009 wheel (silver rim, white spokes, red nips).
> 
> Check the rear rim for cracks... it's a known issue.
> 
> ...


thanks for the response - Sounds like the same pair I've just bought. 
I'm having trouble finding suitable replacement rims *anywhere* - bontrager have nothing (i've emailed them directly), waiting to hear from dtswiss.
I will definitely need to replace the rims due to lack of braking surface - would really appreciate someone pointing me at a pair of paired spoke rims!


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Bontrager or Velocity*

I have a set of Bontrager select wheels with paired spokes. The rear rim cracked at the spoke holes. This is apparently a common issue. I acquired the wheel on a LeMond I bought on eBay, so a warranty return was not an option. At the time, Trek could not supply a suitable replacement (out of stock). The only other option that I was able to get was a Spartacus rim from Velocity. This is the Deep V drilled in a paired spoke pattern (24 hole). This had a different ERD than the stock rim so required changing the spokes. However the Spartaacus rim has worked out very well.

If you like doing your own wheel work, call the folks at Velocity to confirm the availability of the rim and then order it through your LBS. SpoCalc can calculate the required spoke lengths. Mine was a fun project.

However, the easiest fix would be to get an exact match for the current rim from Trek and just swap it out.


----------



## kreyszig666 (Jan 6, 2010)

aaah! thankyou so much!! I have not been able to find any paired spoke rims, you are a godsend! 
shame about the spokes, but I'll take it! (Bontrager/Trek have no replacements)


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Credit to Legero*

My pleasure, but the real credit goes to Legero. He tipped me off to the Velocity option when I posted asking basically the same question in this forum. Here is a link to the thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=181990&highlight=spartacus


----------

